# Deeper Detail E46 M3 enhancement detail with Mitchell & King



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Follow our day to day antics on Face Book Here

Hey everyone, another write up for you...

After discussing with the owner, it was decided that a stage 2 enhancement detail was the right choice,with attention to a number of deeper scratches to bring this lovely vehicle back to life. Done over a 5 day period, including interior valet, touch up of the leather and protected with a conditioning leather protector. Unfortunately I was pushed for time with the interior so only exterior pics were taken...

On with the car... Not looking to bad...











Multiple hits of M&K citron, (now discontinued) to remove the dirt behind the trim...



Scratches to be dealt with as best as the paint will allow later...









Cleaning begins...



And due to the sun, even on silver, I was limited to how many pics I could take due to products drying...



Iron X





Finished of outside and then brought indoors and on to the defects and enhancement stages...

Roof...









Wing mirror receiving a little love (owner was getting the corroded areas sorted after the detail)

























Bonnet...















Offside defects and enhancement stages...



























Rear bumper after a little work...



Pressing for time in day 4, less pics and more work.. 





Readied for this Mitchell and King Creation... Exclusive to Deeper Detail



Leaving us with the after shots... The scratch on the nearside was feathered as far as possible, and much less noticeable.





















































If you got this far, thanks for looking and i will answer everyone I can :thumb:

All the best,

Mike @ DD​


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work! The owner will be thrill with the outcome.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great results


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Top job, on an awesome car. Nice work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish:thumb:


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice work and lovely results :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow! Really glossy!

Impressive for a silver color!

Great job!


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Stunning! Nice work.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

This is superb one happy customer for sure ....


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work mike, great finish, loving the gloss.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Dan J said:


> Nice work mike, great finish, loving the gloss.


Cheers Dan. Loved the car and looked lovely with the M&K on 


diesel x said:


> Excellent work! The owner will be thrill with the outcome.


Cheers mate, hopefully the owner was happy 


James Bagguley said:


> Top job, on an awesome car. Nice work :thumb:


:thumb:


tonyy said:


> Great finish:thumb:


:thumb:


torkertony said:


> Nice work and lovely results :thumb:


:thumb:


s3 rav said:


> Very nice.


:thumb:


MEH4N said:


> great results


:thumb:


Wout_RS said:


> Wow! Really glossy!
> 
> Impressive for a silver color!
> 
> Great job!


Cheers matey :thumb:


Steve Saunders said:


> Stunning! Nice work.


:thumb:


M.J said:


> This is superb one happy customer for sure ....


Hopefully MJ, I'm always striving for better :thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Amazing gloss on the silver, bet the owner was over the moon, i would be
How long is durability on the M+K wax?


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

veb said:


> Amazing gloss on the silver, bet the owner was over the moon, i would be
> How long is durability on the M+K wax?


Cheers Veb. Durability will depend on which variant you use, but the ones I've got will vary between 3-6 months


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work 

Looks really nice :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Demetri said:


> Great work
> 
> Looks really nice :thumb:


Cheers matey :thumb:


----------



## Albert81 (Dec 1, 2013)

Superb finish !


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Albert81 said:


> Superb finish !


Thanks Albert, appreciated :thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

epic finish


----------



## lau666 (Nov 2, 2013)

top job there mate


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks great Mike.

Nice to see a silver one :thumb:

I'm still using your DD wax :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

ardenvxr said:


> epic finish


:thumb:


lau666 said:


> top job there mate


:thumb:


SarahAnn said:


> Looks great Mike.
> 
> Nice to see a silver one :thumb:
> 
> I'm still using your DD wax :thumb:


Cheers Sarah and glad the DD is still in your possession


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work Mike :thumb:..
Although was expecting to see P.A on it ..


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

dooka said:


> Nice work Mike :thumb:..
> Although was expecting to see P.A on it ..


Cheers Rob and yes, can't stop using Polishangel at the mo, for reasons you will agree with... 

The M&K wax I had made for lighter car variants in the Montgomery guise and this was the first car I had chance to test it on after the usual pre use testing 

As I've said on Facebook, I need some more mitts... I'll be in touch dude :thumb:


----------



## stassmirnof (Jan 14, 2014)

great project.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Cheers matey.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Awesome Job :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

That silver BMW looks stunning , good job!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Luis said:


> Awesome Job :thumb:





efib said:


> That silver BMW looks stunning , good job!


Cheers guys. :thumb:


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Really nice detail-with the most beautiful wax-im a MK ADdikti too


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Great work Mike, surprised not to see any P.A, but either way, a stunning finish :thumb:..


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Completed with a passion top job Mike:thumb:


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Amazing.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

http://s809.photobucket.com/user/ruffboy1/media/E46 Silver M3/DSC05080_zps1f69f242.jpg.html

craking job their.
can I ask something please if u dont mind.
in the picture above I see u have taped the gap between the bonnet and wing, now I know thos is to protect panel edges where paint is thin and to stop product getting in the gap.
but how do u then polish the edge that is covered by the tape?
ive been taping the edge of panels next to where im working but not the edges of the panel being worked?
hope u dont mind me asking


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm in the process of trying to remove swirls on an E90 BMW in Silver which is proving really difficult.

I'm using Das 6 PRO, Orange Hexlogic pad and Megs UC

What did u use to correct the swirls on this one?


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

southwest10 said:


> Really nice detail-with the most beautiful wax-im a MK ADdikti too


Thanks SW, it's been :thumb:a while since I've used the M&K, need to get it back out again 


dooka said:


> Great work Mike, surprised not to see any P.A, but either way, a stunning finish :thumb:..


It was a little while ago this Rob, but I think cosmic would have had an outing for sure 


unique detail said:


> Completed with a passion top job Mike:thumb:


Cheers matey, she took a while, but it's all worth it in the end for the customer isn't it... 


deegan1979 said:


> http://s809.photobucket.com/user/ruffboy1/media/E46 Silver M3/DSC05080_zps1f69f242.jpg.html
> 
> craking job their.
> can I ask something please if u dont mind.
> ...


Hi Deegan... Looking at the pic, I've just started to mask up for the n/s wing (masking the bonnet edge not the wing, hence why the masking tape is wavy and not stuck down properly) The bonnet is popped also, making the pic look funny. I only mask adjacent panels, not the panel I am working on 


Soapybubbles said:


> I'm in the process of trying to remove swirls on an E90 BMW in Silver which is proving really difficult.
> 
> I'm using Das 6 PRO, Orange Hexlogic pad and Megs UC
> 
> What did u use to correct the swirls on this one?


It can be a slow process working on BMW paint via DA, so it maybe worth looking at a different pad/polish combo. On this one, iirc, it was a combo of S17+, S3 Gold by Scholl with various pads ranging from 3m to lake country and Menzerna final finish to refine with, all via rotary.

Apologies for the late replies guys!


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

My favorite BMW. It came out beautifully! :thumb:


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

The silver on this is cracking, tip top


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

ASDEC said:


> My favorite BMW. It came out beautifully! :thumb:





Dawesy90 said:


> The silver on this is cracking, tip top


Cheers Guys :thumb:


----------

